# Rouge & Clinton Rivers - Brave souls to test waters in bug hunt



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Brave souls to test waters in bug hunt
Count monitors rivers' cleanliness

Haarer, a senior at the University of Michigan-Dearborn, will join dozens of other critter-loving folks who will brave the winter cold for the eighth annual stonefly count along the Rouge River, said Sally Petrella, the volunteer monitoring program manager with Friends of the Rouge, the group sponsoring the count.

The Clinton River Watershed Council is holding its own stonefly search Jan. 24.

http://www.freep.com/article/200901...7/NEWS/Brave+souls+to+test+waters+in+bug+hunt


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stones were doing well on the Clinton last year. Shoe and I were out there one day last spring in a hatch that turned the snow black along the river.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Stones were doing well on the Clinton last year. Shoe and I were out there one day last spring in a hatch that turned the snow black along the river.


Ya beat me to it :lol:

Never seen so many


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I would like to see the 2009 stone hatch sooner the better. Yea, I know I'm a wimp in winter weather. :coolgleam


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

trouts feed off those bugs? (or you just LOVE counting bugs)?


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

so ifished the clinton today and when iwas talking i noticed a ton of bugs and it happend to be sone flys so tought i would let you guys konw about this if you where going to look for them i got pic of them so ya


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I also seen many on friday when fishing, but no fish.


----------

